# windows 8 developer preview



## citrix (Aug 21, 2007)

I tried to install windows 8 on a seperate partition, installation went well and system need to restart, after restart, screen say device ready then going by percent, when it get 31% it stopped going, i waited a hour still same, so I resart pc, now it says installation did stopped incorrectly. I tried second time it stopped at 17%. :suprised:


what is the problem there?


----------



## Ibrahim Arbab (Dec 30, 2011)

the Operating System is working fine.But, when I installed Skype the laptop microphone has stopped working. When I check the device manager in the control panel, it shows nothing unidentifiable by the system, only MTP USB Device in yellow triangle. I don't know how to fix my Laptop microphone.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

to Ibrahim: Have you installed the drivers for windows 7 for your computer? remember windows 8 is in development stage so if something is not working right better option is to back to windows 7 

Citrix: go into Disk Management and Shrink the partition you want to make room on. After you decide the new volume size. You can then restart with the install DVD and then create a partition out of the new non-partitioned space and install on that. 

After you install, the Windows 8 boot loader will replace the Windows 7 loader and the Windows 7 install will display below the Windows Developer Preview.


----------



## michal89 (Jan 7, 2012)

window 8 two edition a very nice operating system...


----------



## citrix (Aug 21, 2007)

I formatted the partion and deleted the partinon, in disk management, it show unallocated, then tried install agian, still stuck at 'getting device ready 29%'.

what could be the problem?


----------



## sukhraj (Jan 7, 2012)

windows 8 is great!!!!!!


----------



## citrix (Aug 21, 2007)

installed on virtualbox. windows 8 is great.


----------

